# Venison heart brine and smoke



## huntsmoke41 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello all, new guy here looking for some venison brine recipes, also some tips on temps and such. I'm running a BBQ guru onyx oven. 
Any tips would be great
Thanks!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 30, 2014)

Any brine that works for beef will work for venison. The biggest trick to venison is to not over cook it. 140° is max. a little lower would be better.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 18, 2014)

Will 140 be medium rare?


----------

